# Need new clippers - where to get the best price?



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I dropped my Oster Golden A5 clippers and a chunk broke off around where the blade is held - I went ahead and tried to use them but it does not give enough support for the blade :sigh: I am not very happy with myself - accidents happen but this is not a cheap one.  

So I am clipper shopping  - I would like to stick with Osters since I have blades already - but I would be willing to look at other brands. I love two speed so that is a must.

I had Oster Golden A5 and they did a good job for me. Has anyone had Oster Turbo A5 - how do you like it? Which is better - Oster Golden A5 or Oster Turbo A5?

Any suggestion on where to get the best price?


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

bummer! i hate those costly mistakes! I just bought the Golden A5 at TSC. i priced them against PBS animal Health and another local store. TSC will also price match if you ask. I've never tried the Turbo ones before. When i was in the store, they had a chart of qualities Like for durability the clippers got either an ok a good a better or best... maybe finding something like that in a store might help


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I will have to look for that chart!

Googleing I found that Amazon.com sells them for a good price - never thought to look there! Still not sure if I should go with Golden's or the Turbo's lols.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I fixed to plug on my old single speed Osters so I am currently using them (I had forgotten about them to be candid since I always use the two speed) and have been looking around for the best price on a new set of 2 speed Osters.

And guess what I found - the housing I need to replace for $19.79 on PetEdge's website! Talk about a bit cheaper than replacing! http://www.petedge.com/product/Oster-A5 ... /43326.uts

I am much happier now  I thought I share the link as they sell a bunch of different parts - will keep that in mind for the future!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always bid on Ebay 

but Jeffers tends to have the best prices (I did months of shopping and they always came up the cheepest)

glad you found the piece you needed without replacing the whole thing though


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Check out PetEdge - they sell clippers at a good price. Also, you can buy most parts to repair your clippers. Here's a link to the Oster clipper parts http://www.petedge.com/catalog/sear...k=AllSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=150194. If you call them ask to speak to Tech Support. Their tech support group is great and can most likely talk you through replacing whatever is broken.

BTW - Oster A5 blades are kind of the industry standard and fit many Andis and Wahl clippers so if you decide to replace your clipper you do not need to stick with Oster, just find a clipper that says A5 compatible or says that it uses "Oster, Andis and Wahl Detachable style blades".

Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I am a pet groomer so I am familiar with pet edge still their prices are very comparable if not higher then jeffers. And Jeffers is free shipping on orders over 50 while Pet Edge is higher I do believe. But they do run specials more often on items and coupons (Jeffers does to you just have to be "in the know" which I do as well by going to retailmenot.com and look for the coupon codes  )


----------

